# PTE-Academic or IELTS again



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Seniors,

Need some advice. I am from Bangladesh and here there is not PTE test center. So, I am thinking to give the PTE exam in kolkata, India. Already heard tht it is easy compare with IELTS. 

I already gave IELTS once but not scored desire band 7, at the same time I also find IELTS study content is very boring. Many times IELTS applicants fail to get the desire band by .5 marks.

Please suggest what should be better option for me , try IELTS again or give PTE exam in kolkata. I am in dilemma, need some guideline from seniors.

Thanks advance for your valuable suggestions.


----------



## nikdh (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi,
At the moment it looks like people who are not able to get 7 band due to low score in one section are able to clear PTE exam more easily.

But I am not sure if giving PTE exam in other country will be straight forward or can create any problems.
Also it depends how much is the effort (time, money) to visit India to give PTE vs working hard to improve IELTS score.

If efforts do not differ by much, and country of exam is not an issue, giving PTE is what I would have preferred.


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

I would suggest you to go with PTE.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for your suggestion.

Just few minutes back booked PTE Academic exam in Kolkata at 17th March. I already have my Indian visa, so now time for preparation. Plz pray for me 

One more question, what is the cutoff individual brench mark in PTE-A equivalent to IELTS 7 to get 10 points for migration.

Thanks again for you support, God Bless.


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

amar_klanti said:


> Thanks for your suggestion.
> 
> Just few minutes back booked PTE Academic exam in Kolkata at 17th March. I already have my Indian visa, so now time for preparation. Plz pray for me
> 
> ...


It is 65 marks.


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Thanks for your suggestion.
> 
> Just few minutes back booked PTE Academic exam in Kolkata at 17th March. I already have my Indian visa, so now time for preparation. Plz pray for me
> 
> ...


Amar Da, I'm also from Bangladesh and thinking of going india for PTE-A. Would you please contact me at shams.linuxATgmail.com?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Go for PTE-A, I've prepared & appeared for IELTS and I know how demanding it is to score just a 7. My wife is currently preparing for PTE and looking the sample tests, I feel so confident of scoring well. The only challenge with PTE-A is lack of study material and sample tests.


----------



## mam123 (Dec 8, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Thanks for your suggestion.
> 
> Just few minutes back booked PTE Academic exam in Kolkata at 17th March. I already have my Indian visa, so now time for preparation. Plz pray for me
> 
> ...


Booking a PTE test is the best decision you took Wish you a very best of luck!!!
IELTS is no more than a scam, commercial, business making. 

I SUGGEST ALL TEST TAKERS TO NOT TO GO FOR IELTS AT ALL, IF YOU CARE ABOUT YOUR TIME, MONEY, EFFORTS AND PEACE OF MIND ...


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

howdydo said:


> hi!
> hope you are good!
> please kindly guide me about the study material for pte academic test!
> im really in need of it! i shall be highly grateful
> thanks in advance



www.ptepractice.com


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Abul_bd said:


> Amar Da, I'm also from Bangladesh and thinking of going india for PTE-A. Would you please contact me at shams.linuxATgmail.com?


Dear Mr. Abul,

Determination and focus is very important to take this decision. As lots of issue are co-related with this such as Indian visa, environment, office leave, extra money(transport+hotel cost), study materials. Whereas others like local residence don't have to consider this factors.

Anyw, I took the exam in 17th march and my result was (L-63, R-77,W-69.S-71). So I missed 2 marks in listening and I have to give the exam again :-(.

For me PTE-A is convenient compare to IELTS and prepare for PTE-A was also interesting. However, the preparation is totally different compare to IELTS. Regarding the exam exp, I don't like the kolkata test centre setup. There was a small room and we were total 5 participants, at the time of speaking it was very hard to concentrate. I gave the exam in little bit hurry as my Indian visa was expired on yesterday. 

If you need any further information let me know. I will try my best to help you. But before take the decision think about everything. Once you decide abotu the PTE-A then there will be no turn back otherwise it will waste your time.


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

Dada, please check your inbox and text me.


----------



## Breakwater (Feb 19, 2015)

My IELTS score is (L 8.5, R 9.0, W 7.5, S 7.5). I need to improve to at least 8 in all. Please suggest If I should take IELTS or some other test.


----------



## naseef (Jul 9, 2015)

Dear Mr Amar Bhai,

I am also in a dilemma whether to sit for pte or ielts. I need a to score 8 in each section or 79 in each section for PTE.

I cannot get enough practice material on the internet for PTE. If you could provide me any PTE materials and advise on how to get good marks, that would be great. Even I will have to go to Kolkata and give the exams.

Waiting for your reply. 





amar_klanti said:


> Dear Mr. Abul,
> 
> Determination and focus is very important to take this decision. As lots of issue are co-related with this such as Indian visa, environment, office leave, extra money(transport+hotel cost), study materials. Whereas others like local residence don't have to consider this factors.
> 
> ...


----------



## John Page (Mar 30, 2015)

Breakwater said:


> My IELTS score is (L 8.5, R 9.0, W 7.5, S 7.5). I need to improve to at least 8 in all. Please suggest If I should take IELTS or some other test.


You should try PTE A. Success rate is high in PTE. Many students have got their dream score by shiftng from IELTS to PTE


----------

